# One For Ian



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I put a rump white buck from Ian to one of my non show black tans carrying broken and altough it was only a small litter and at first I thought that there were no RW's in it at all, look what ive been keeping quiet 



















 
Not perfect but not half bad for a first attempt! 
Alexander is truly great :mrgreen:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats amazing for the first out cross-rumpwhites are so unpredictable.

I have a litter from Alexander before he left (sold him because his tail was a bit short for show breeding) the babies are great one of the bucks in possibly going to be good enough to show and ironically all of them have strangely long tails :roll:

Im glad I got some babies out of him before he went, it shows that sometimes you dont always knwo what you've got!


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Well if you need him Ian give me a shout 

Im amazed at this little one, shame its only one but a good'un


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

One decent one in a litter of Rumpwhites is quite good going, its soul destroying to find theres nothing usable in whole litter!

Im absolutely swamped with the little buggers, particularly bucks (local pet shop only takes does) some of them are fairly decently marked but also I have some really good ones so no point keeping the mediocre. If they all go tits up though I;ll let you know.

Ian


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

similarly, look i've keeping quiet, not a bad suprise!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Another very lovely rumpwhite!

This one came from that buck you borrowed last year?


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

in a way... she came from a ''rumptail'' choc tan crossed with my little blue bald fox.... (the ''rumptail'' was from that one buck of yours benjamin i think u called him) but a few generations ago


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh right, its surprising how quickly the markings can improve. I think Benjamin was a cinnamon rumpwhite?
I remember him staying with you for a bit, what was the doe?

I think I saw this baby last time I was at yours, is she in the same litter as the naked rumpwhits?


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

yes, u met her and gave her a good prod! 

i believe the orional mating was benjamin x choc broken marked (naughty mouse) 
that produced, dot arse rumpwhite (choc tan rw) that i crossed with black tan, 
that produced rumptails in various shades, one being a choc tan rumptail
crossed this with hairless blue fox and this is where the baby came from


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Rumpwhites are so adorable


----------

